# [SOLVED] Not visible on network...

## siknasa9

I have a strange problem that I've never encountered before. Of course I've Googled to no avail. I just switched my girlfriend's laptop from Ubuntu to Gentoo in hopes of seeing less problems as my server has literally zero issues, as bleeding edge as I keep it. Anyway, I can connect via ssh to all other computers and devices from the laptop, the internet works great, and my daap client connects without a hitch. The problems are that the connections are slow and I can't see the laptop on the network (I use Fing on my Android phone and nmap on the desktop for discoveries). I can't ping the laptop, I can't use either the host name nor the ip address directly for ssh, yet I can connect to the desktop and other devices using whatever protocol from the laptop. I'm baffled.

Some background: I connect with an init script using wpa_supplicant and a static ip. It captures the right ip at least.

```
randy@donnalw ~ $ ifconfig

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 84234  bytes 24801393 (23.6 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 84234  bytes 24801393 (23.6 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.127  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::76de:2bff:fe93:1689  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 74:de:2b:93:16:89  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 197798  bytes 239188957 (228.1 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 133615  bytes 18295646 (17.4 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

```
randy@donnalw ~ $ sudo iwconfig

Password: 

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"dd-wrt"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: C0:C1:C0:23:82:26   

          Bit Rate=72.2 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr=2347 B   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=66/70  Signal level=-44 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

```
randy@donnalw ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc*/net.example* and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules="wpa_supplicant"

config_wlan0="192.168.1.127 netmask 255.255.255.0"

routes_wlan0="default via 192.168.1.1"

dns_servers_wlan0="200.18.47.63 200.18.47.64"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dnl80211"
```

Not sure what other related files/commands I could show you, but it's way past my bedtime, so please let me know if I'm missing anything relevant.[/post]

----------

## wcg

If it were ssh only that was one-way, I would think "keys".

If other apps are also one-way only, sounds like "firewall".

(It clealy lets tcp reply packets back in for sessions

initiated from the laptop, but apparently blocks packets

from sessions initiated elsewhere.)

Nothing in wherever kernel log messages from iptables

end up? (/var/log/kern.log for me, but I have sysklogd

configured particularly for that. Might be in /var/log/syslog

or /var/log/messages.)

----------

## siknasa9

Iptables was removed. I let the hardware firewalls and a strong wpa password keep unwanted people out. Everything within the network is wide open. syslog-ng is bare bones right now since it's a fairly recent install. The /var/log/messages didn't have anything pertinent when I looked before but maybe another set of eyes is a good idea. I will post it here after work since I can't SSH in. Oh, and yes, I've tried samba, FTP, and HTTP in to the laptop and get nothing. Perhaps I forgot to remove iptables and just think I did. Will report back in about 5 hours. Thanks for the reply.

----------

## siknasa9

Iptables was removed. I let the hardware firewalls and a strong wpa password keep unwanted people out. Everything within the network is wide open. syslog-ng is bare bones right now since it's a fairly recent install. The /var/log/messages didn't have anything pertinent when I looked before but maybe another set of eyes is a good idea. I will post it here after work since I can't SSH in. Oh, and yes, I've tried samba, FTP, and HTTP in to the laptop and get nothing. Perhaps I forgot to remove iptables and just think I did. Will report back in about 5 hours. Thanks for the reply.

----------

## Hu

Please post the full output of your nmap probe and the output of iptables-save as run from the laptop.

----------

## siknasa9

I made it visible by changing config_wlan0 to dhcp and allowing the router to assign the static ip address and rebooting. Thanks for the help.

----------

## siknasa9

An update: I had to take out routes_wlan0 and dns_servers_wlan0 from the net configuration file as well. I rebooted once again and had a very slow connection and removing those got everything back to normal.

----------

